# Silver Screen Machine ?



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

I have to admit I just don't get it ? What is the purpose of ordinary run of the mill street cars being released as those from the silver screen ? A good example is the 58 Plymouth Fury used in the movie " Christine ". A rather ugly vehicle; hardly a classic auto. And then there's the cop car from " Ghostbusters " ? How about some actual custom cars done for Movies and TV such as the Munster Coach and Dragula ? Hold it I might be wrong; I'd love to see the Cabs and other boring cars used in the parking lot scene in " Airport " !  Tetsuo.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Dragula(The overtaker) needs a slimline chassis for one.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Redwater slot said:


> Dragula(The overtaker) needs a slimline chassis for one.


a slimy is the ONLY way U'll get 1 in HO size (plus A LOT of Machining 2 )
done 1... that's it... on that 1....

Dragula, is even worse (the Grandpa Munster's Car, NOT Chris !!!)

as soon as the weather here co-operates (pain control)...
I will BORE you all again w/ my movie/Tv customs..... (TY, Al !!!)

Bubba 123 :wave:
the Movie/ TV Vehicle (YES Not ALL, are just cars/trucks) FREAK :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> I have to admit I just don't get it ? What is the purpose of ordinary run of the mill street cars being released as those from the silver screen ? A good example is the 58 Plymouth Fury used in the movie " Christine ". A rather ugly vehicle; hardly a classic auto. And then there's the cop car from " Ghostbusters " ? How about some actual custom cars done for Movies and TV such as the Munster Coach and Dragula ? Hold it I might be wrong; I'd love to see the Cabs and other boring cars used in the parking lot scene in " Airport " !  Tetsuo.


I'll go with this, except 4 "Christine" :thumbsup:
a "Cab" from TV show "Taxi" w/ be nice & simple....
finished something (??) just awhile ago (month +).. can't remember...
OH, ! Steve McQueen's #2 Porsche 917 from "LeMans" Movie.. TY Chris 4 Body!! (Dragula)... he also drove # 22, both in "GULF" Livery color schemes..
#23 was the filming car w/ camera mounted on hood/windshield.....

a LOT of Movie/TV cars have been done as "Regulars" in releases from about every MFG... Just got 2 "Know" what U'r look'n 4 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like a REAL Starsky and Hutch torino, afx or tjet


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here is my slant. I like to see AW do cars featured in movies. "Featured" is the key word. If you have to go back and watch the movie to see if you can find the car, then it is not memorable. Buried in a parking lot does not count.

I see that AW has made a model kit of the Nova from Beverly Hills Cop. The kit is a 72. The slot car is a 70. Which one was actually used in the movie? The model kit is very clean, bright blue, and an SS. The Nova in the movie was washed out blue with dents and dirt. I hope they do a little weathering, like they did the dirty cars in Dukes of Hazzard. 

I am actually glad that they are doing the Plymouth from Christine. I would like to see more classic cars from the 50's in stock colors. I wish they would do cars from American Grafitti or Hollywood Knights.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Christine, yes! Not only a new body but historicle competition for chevy and oval and drag the beginnings of bigger block engines. Definatly not the same old remake of exhistng ones. Will they put the push button tranny iy it?


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*From a business standpoint.....*

They want as much mileage as they can from a die/mold so...... they're gonna milk it.
Only makes sense.
I LOVE the NYPD Monaco- one of my favorites.
But mostly because I grew up in NYC in that era so.... it's a personal thing.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

urnuts said:


> They want as much mileage as they can from a die/mold so...... they're gonna milk it.
> Only makes sense.
> I LOVE the NYPD Monaco- one of my favorites.
> But mostly because I grew up in NYC in that era so.... it's a personal thing.


Very true, but once in a while AW will release new bodies such as the case with the recent Indy cars. Of course they have in the past released proper " Screen Machines "; such as: the Batmobile, Delorean from Back to the Future, and the ambulance from Ghostbusters as examples. So why then is it not possible to release the Munster Coach and Dragula; or iconic cars from American Graffiti, etc ? What really gets me angry is pointless movie or TV cars that never existed; such as the Riddler's 52 Ford pickup ( 56 FORD PICKUP - " I'M BAD !!! ) Catwoman's Dodge Monaco funny car, or the so-called Penguinmobile. The Batmobile with with the Penguin's head and umbrella stuck on ! The entire new Batman release was pointless. There were plenty of Batmobiles available from the last release. The only thing new was the Villain cars that never existed to begin with. Joker ambulance indeed !  Tetsuo.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> I'll go with this, except 4 "Christine" :thumbsup:
> a "Cab" from TV show "Taxi" w/ be nice & simple....
> finished something (??) just awhile ago (month +).. can't remember...
> OH, ! Steve McQueen's #2 Porsche 917 from "LeMans" Movie.. TY Chris 4 Body!! (Dragula)... he also drove # 22, both in "GULF" Livery color schemes..
> ...


If it's to be Cabs then I simply must insist on the 2 Yellow Cabs from: " Ii's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World as they are far superior to the run of the mill cabs used on that TV show " Taxi ". And what about Pike's Furniture truck and all the cars used in the chase including Ding Bell and Benji Benjamin's Classic VW ! Everyone will want a complete set of those for sure !  Tetsuo.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

HO2GO said:


> TV cars that never existed; such as the Riddler's 52 Ford pickup, Catwoman's Dodge Monaco funny car, or the so-called Penguinmobile. The Batmobile with with the Penguin's head and umbrella stuck on !


The Penguinmobile did exist. Penguin stole the Batmobile in an episode and turned it into the Penguinmobile and drove it around town with an umbrella on it.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

hefer said:


> The Penguinmobile did exist. Penguin stole the Batmobile in an episode and turned it into the Penguinmobile and drove it around town with an umbrella on it.


Well you got me on that one.  Tetsuo.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Christine not a movie car? Seriously? 

Ya it's a cheesy movie but it's a great car.. Dirty Mary Crazy Larry 69 Charger, Smokey and the Bandit 77 TA, the General Lee, and Vanishing Point 70 Challenger.. all awesome 

I'd like to see 

Phantasm 71 Cuda
Bullitt 68 Charger and Mustang
American Graphitti coupe and 55 chevy
2 lane black top 55 chevy


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

how about "Eat my dust" or "Cannonball Run" with David Carradine..cool 68 Camaro and choice trans am's,chargers and 69 mustang.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> If it's to be Cabs then I simply must insist on the 2 Yellow Cabs from: " Ii's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World as they are far superior to the run of the mill cabs used on that TV show " Taxi ". And what about Pike's Furniture truck and all the cars used in the chase including Ding Bell and Benji Benjamin's Classic VW ! Everyone will want a complete set of those for sure !  Tetsuo.


MEV, makes that late '50's - 70's Checker Cab.. got 1.. :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

swingerguy340 said:


> Christine not a movie car? Seriously?
> 
> Ya it's a cheesy movie but it's a great car.. Dirty Mary Crazy Larry 69 Charger, Smokey and the Bandit 77 TA, the General Lee, and Vanishing Point 70 Challenger.. all awesome
> 
> ...


reply w/ colors of '55's, & Cuda ..w/ check 2 see if they are out there as generic's ...

"Happy Birthday Gen." should do "Bullitt" & Greg Gipes can set U up w/ a T-jet version of BOTH cars...

the A/G Coupe (Harrison Ford's), w/ need a divorced axle... I'm working on a diecast 2 slot version as I can...

anyone else looking 4 "Movie/TV" cars.. PM me of the car & movie/show...
i'll let U know what I find :thumbsup:

filled in a lot of these w/ just generics that have been out there 4 DECADES..

I made a "Phantasm-Hearse" (Da' "GOON's - Car") out of a diecast hearse
I believe (need 2 check up 2B sure on that) I also have the XKE "Hearse" 
from "Harold & Maude"...

finishing up the set of : "Drive Angry" w N. Cage now..

later :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

there is no 52 ford pickup slot car made ?? 
.. aw makes a 56 ford pickup..
AW needs to make more classic cars from the 50's and 60's.
in factory colors and less lame paint jobs.
they need put a blower motor on the willys panel truck 
and throw the ugly scoop they use in the trash !!!
Aw can make some nice die cast cars, why cant they do that with the slot cars ????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Christine was an awsome flick!!!! Classic in my opinion. I have it on my DVR constantly!!!

They can also do Buddy's camaro and the cops unmarked Monaco car too!!! That would make a 4 car set from Christine alone!!! I'd by it!!

If you want to see any of the ones listed in this thread, ever, you must support AW. Period. Of it will all stop. 

I thank god there's a company still willing to put out these dumb little toy cars we are all addicted to!!!!


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

swingerguy340 said:


> Christine not a movie car? Seriously?
> 
> Ya it's a cheesy movie but it's a great car.. Dirty Mary Crazy Larry 69 Charger, Smokey and the Bandit 77 TA, the General Lee, and Vanishing Point 70 Challenger.. all awesome
> 
> ...


To me a " Movie Car " has to be a custom made car such as: the Munster Coach, Dragula, the Black Beauty, Batmobile, Pink Panther Car, the Monkees Car, the Chariot from Lost in Space, Robby's Altair 4 Speeder, and the Landmaster from Damnation Alley. To a lesser degree this can include Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, Falfa's 55 chevy, California Kid's chopped 34 Ford Coupe, even the Sanford & Son 51 Ford F1, and the Beverly Hillbillies broke down jalopy that was recently sold at a Barrett-Jackson auction in Scottsdale for: $ 275, 000.00 !!! Which only proves to me that there is no GOD ! Now these cars have had some custom work that made them unique; or " Movie Cars ". The same cannot be said for the Smoky and the Bandit 77 Pontiac Trans Am which sold for $ 450, 000.00, the Bullitt 68 Mustang GT which were " STOCK " cars available to any shmuck that could afford one. Absolutely nothing unique about them. Unfortunately far too many stock cars are called " Movie Cars " simply because some has-been broke down star was behind the wheel during filming.  Tetsuo.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> reply w/ colors of '55's, & Cuda ..w/ check 2 see if they are out there as generic's ...
> 
> "Happy Birthday Gen." should do "Bullitt" & Greg Gipes can set U up w/ a T-jet version of BOTH cars...
> 
> ...





swingerguy340 said:


> Christine not a movie car? Seriously?
> 
> Ya it's a cheesy movie but it's a great car.. Dirty Mary Crazy Larry 69 Charger, Smokey and the Bandit 77 TA, the General Lee, and Vanishing Point 70 Challenger.. all awesome
> 
> ...


The Phantasm 71 Cuda was Black w/ Black vinyl top, rear fender flares and Cragar mags with big tires

AG cars - coupe was Yellow (32-34 Ford deuce) - 55 was Gloss Black

2Lane 55 was Flat Black - could be made easily from a current one.. I just named it as it's a "movie car

I'm astounded they made the Dirty Marry Crazy Larry Charger..


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I have seen this same debate when Walmart had the Reel Rides in 1/87. The opinions were diverse. Some people wanted stock cars that were associated with a movie (like Bullit). Some wanted custom cars (like the puppy van in Dumb and Dumber). I would enjoy some of each. The problem with the custom cars is the tooling. They are so unique that they can only be used once. The stock cars need to be the main cars featured in the movie. The tooling could be reused later with other paint schemes. Simply using existing tooling to make obscure cars in a movie is not that appealing. But using existing tooling to make cars that weren't in the movie (Batman release) is really poor.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> To me a " Movie Car " has to be a custom made car such as: the Munster Coach, Dragula, the Black Beauty, Batmobile, Pink Panther Car, the Monkees Car, the Chariot from Lost in Space, Robby's Altair 4 Speeder, and the Landmaster from Damnation Alley. To a lesser degree this can include Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, Falfa's 55 chevy, California Kid's chopped 34 Ford Coupe, even the Sanford & Son 51 Ford F1, and the Beverly Hillbillies broke down jalopy that was recently sold at a Barrett-Jackson auction in Scottsdale for: $ 275, 000.00 !!! Which only proves to me that there is no GOD ! Now these cars have had some custom work that made them unique; or " Movie Cars ". The same cannot be said for the Smoky and the Bandit 77 Pontiac Trans Am which sold for $ 450, 000.00, the Bullitt 68 Mustang GT which were " STOCK " cars available to any shmuck that could afford one. Absolutely nothing unique about them. Unfortunately far too many stock cars are called " Movie Cars " simply because some has-been broke down star was behind the wheel during filming.  Tetsuo.


how many Lost In Space Chariots do U want??? 
some of the other "Plain-Jane's" can be found @ MEV...
check W/ slotcarman & Jerry on w/ u want, they maybe able 2 get U "Blems" VERY reasonable... I have about... 6+ myself :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

B4 U freak-out @ the $$... 
the LIS Chariot takes a special Tyco Real-Tracks Chassis.. (Fast Traxx)..
going 4 around $30 MIP & Chariot plastic body is up/down @ about $15 MIP..

It's about a "Skill-Level 2" job, like the diecast 2 slot Monkee Mobile (T-Jet version)....
MIP Monkee-Mobile body's about... $30 now...


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The reason movie cars are appealing is the nostalgia. We liked the cars and we liked the movies. The actors that drove them were not has-beens at the time the movies were made.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here are the cars that Reel Rides made in 1/87. It is interesting to see what they decided to do first.

77 Trans Am from Smokey and the Bandit
Porsche roadster from Top Gun (Kelly McGillis drove it)
67 Plymouth GTX convertible from Tommy Boy (Chris Farley and David Spade)
70 GTO from Dazed and Confused (too obscure for me)
72 Chevy pickup from Dazed and Confused (too obscure for me)

For their 2nd release:

2 Mini Coopers from Italian job
81 Cadillac from Casino (Robert Deniro was blown up in it)


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Reel Rides was sold to MotorMax. They made some more cars in 1/43 dioramas.

Police car from Usual Suspects (I remember the movie. I don't remember the car)
Red 77 Trans Am from Old School (Will Ferrell)
Black 86 Taurus from Robocop
Yellow 49 Buick from rain Man (Dustin Hoffman)
White 48 Ford custom from Grease (John Travolta)
Red 48 Ford custom from Grease (John Travolta)

AW has tooling for the red Trans Am.
The 48 Fords from Grease would be a good choice as custom movie cars. AW has the 48 Ford tooling from Back to the Future. It would take a little customizing.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Credibility Vanishing Pointlessly*

Imagine my disappointment. I was secretly hoping for the Mutt Mobile from Dumb and Dumber and Gilligan's 1 coconut power, palm frond taxi with the realistic bamboo tube frame. Hopefully they'll offer them in chrome, with blue windshields, cockeyed flames, and plaster them with my favorite Pokemon Stickers. 

Meanwhile back at the ranch, people post right up with all seriousness and ask whats wrong with our hobby ...??

Uh .... better check the instrument cluster ... the needle on the dorkometer is pegged .... 

.... and the sound you think is a subwoofer, is actually the seat belt banging against the rocker panel.

:freak:


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

blue55conv said:


> The reason movie cars are appealing is the nostalgia. We liked the cars and we liked the movies. The actors that drove them were not has-beens at the time the movies were made.


You mean with the exception of Burt Reynolds of course. A has-been from the start !  Tetsuo.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> how many Lost In Space Chariots do U want???
> some of the other "Plain-Jane's" can be found @ MEV...
> check W/ slotcarman & Jerry on w/ u want, they maybe able 2 get U "Blems" VERY reasonable... I have about... 6+ myself :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Bubba 123, where would you find the Fast Traxx chassis and plastic Chariot body ? Inquiring minds gots to know !  Tetsuo.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I did a quick search for movie model cars. A company called Greenlight offers a lot of diecast movie cars. They are nice cars, but I haven't seen some of the movies (like Fast and Furious 7).

AW has made Christine in diecast. That is why it showed up in slot cars.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm glad I goy the MM 67 Chevelle SS in metallic red for the Carrie movie.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

HO2GO said:


> Bubba 123, where would you find the Fast Traxx chassis and plastic Chariot body ? Inquiring minds gots to know !  Tetsuo.


you can find them on ebay without having to leave the house ..


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

60chevyjim said:


> you can find them on ebay without having to leave the house ..


Thanks 60chevyjim. :thumbsup:  Tetsuo.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> Thanks 60chevyjim. :thumbsup:  Tetsuo.


I still have several.... 
and I trade..
as long as trade is of a close = value :thumbsup:

Just an FYI

looking 4 a BLUE w/ White Stripes 69 Camaro....
an early 60's Riviera....

open 2 offers/suggestions 2....
I get my Fast Traxx through JAG...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> you can find them on ebay without having to leave the house ..


next, try a Jupiter 2 (JL), w/ lighted inside (lighted T-Jet Chassis) :thumbsup:
the robot is 2 small & the "Space Pod" w/ have 2B on a "Truck"...

but that's how I did a Jetson's (pedestal stand version) & the Addams Family Movie car...

also, into Harry Potter??
the flying Ford Anglia (as a normal slot, NOT flying....well.. Maybe around tight curves ... LOL :freak Greg Gipes 4 resin Body...

name it, I've @ least got it on the drawing-board :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

I've reread my posts, & it sounds like I have an attitude-issue (was NOT Intended..)
just ask me, I'll tell U where 2 get the parts &/or trade any overstock I have (NOT Selling, NO Children taken in trades (OLD Medieval-Merchant's joke from my Renfaire days ;-)

just that "Some" parts, can be OMG!! are U serious?? in $$.. but hunt, & find ;-)
best 2 all, w/ any apologies on my wordings ;-)

Pete ;-)


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> I still have several....
> and I trade..
> as long as trade is of a close = value :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bubba 123,  Tetsuo. I'm looking for: my rightful share of the 500 Trillion in assets held by the Rothchild family. Which is more than half the wealth of the entire planet !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> Thanks Bubba 123,  Tetsuo. I'm looking for: my rightful share of the 500 Trillion in assets held by the Rothchild family. Which is more than half the wealth of the entire planet !


I'm looking for the other $$1/2$$ !! :thumbsup:

seriously, if you are looking 4 something that I have extras of...
we can trade :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm looking for the other $$1/2$$ !! :thumbsup:
> 
> seriously, if you are looking 4 something that I have extras of...
> we can trade :thumbsup:
> ...


Sounds good, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks,  Tetsuo


----------

